# Animal Movement Times



## Chris Horsman (Nov 1, 2011)

I`ve always watched moon rise and set times as well as when the moon is over head. When I moved here and got the chance to hunt urban deer I kinda had my doubts. I was getting regular pictures early morning, then mid morning, when everyone had gone to work/school. I even got a reduction in pictures at weekends. I had a long conversation with a friend in Indianna and he mentioned that "while, yes, you getting pictures. Are they of mature animals?" I went back through my pictures and he was right. The majority of mature bucks and does are photographed during peak times. My case in point is the 2 pictures below. Both mature, both at peak times. So I thank who ever posted the times and I will be taking better notice of them.
BTW Thats not my house so don`t even try it


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 1, 2011)

What prediction tables are you using? I've been following a couple but I really haven't seen anything when they say I should be.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 2, 2011)

I use the one`s posted in the General hunting section on here. I actually look for activity from 10 am to 2 pm whilst all the neighbours are gone. If you get a chance drive through naighbourhoods during the day, you`ll be surprised what you`ll see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been using scoutlookweather.com for a couple of seasons now. It is customizable for your stand locations;

Here's just a couple of screenshots of what you will see.
The first one is of all of the weather data for the day, with the peak feeding times in the bottom center, and the second one is the scent cone from your stand.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 2, 2011)

Chris Spikes and I were doing a little texting yesterday morning, while in the stand. I told him the sonar, lunar, bobar, whatever table said 11:30-12:30 was a good feed time. He said that sounded about right, because that was about the time he would be feeding.


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 2, 2011)

Man that scoutlook sight is cool! Thanks!!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 2, 2011)

I can`t get it to work......


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 2, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> I can`t get it to work......



Did you register on the site?

Nice house, btw... a real fixer-upper, but lots of potential.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 2, 2011)

scoutlook is cool!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 2, 2011)

poked around on scoutlook today, couldnt find the tables for the next couple of days , only todays...........i did register , whats the secret ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> poked around on scoutlook today, couldnt find the tables for the next couple of days , only todays...........i did register , whats the secret ?



tabs on top of the forecast box; 72 hrs, and 7 day.


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> tabs on top of the forecast box; 72 hrs, and 7 day.



done that, all i got was the weather forecast, didnt see the game movement tables...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> done that, all i got was the weather forecast, didnt see the game movement tables...........



It is not on the 72 hour tab, but peak activity is on the 7day page, in the middle of the page.


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks !


----------



## NavyDave (Nov 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have been using scoutlookweather.com for a couple of seasons now. It is customizable for your stand locations;
> 
> Here's just a couple of screenshots of what you will see.
> The first one is of all of the weather data for the day, with the peak feeding times in the bottom center, and the second one is the scent cone from your stand.
> ...



I downloaded that app to my phone but can never find my location.  I'll have to check out the web sight.


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 3, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> I downloaded that app to my phone but can never find my location.  I'll have to check out the web sight.



does your phone allow GPS locating ? my iphone(that i destroyed) would always ask i if wanted to enable it on certain apps.......


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 3, 2011)

that scoutlook is a great site,thanks for posting it!


----------



## NavyDave (Nov 4, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> does your phone allow GPS locating ? my iphone(that i destroyed) would always ask i if wanted to enable it on certain apps.......



Yeah, i checked all that.  GPS works with navigation and google maps.  No biggy though.  The app was only 2 bucks.


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 4, 2011)

i installed the APP last night on my new phone, works great so far............anyone know how to take a screen shot from an iphone ?


----------

